# Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat



## Paula (29. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ist es uns auch passiert...
Alle unsere Fische sind tot, diverse __ Frösche, Libellenlarven etc. und es ist kein Leben mehr zu sehen 
Unser Teich war von November bis letzte Woche zugefroren. Letztes Wochenende kamen die ersten toten Fische zum Vorschein und im Laufe der Woche kam mit dem schmelzenden Eis das restliche Desaster ans Licht.

Wir hatten zwar einen Eisfreihalter in der Mitte eingesetzt, dieser ist aber von unten zugefroren, da die Eisschicht mindestens 40cm dick war. Im letzten Winter hat das problemlos funktioniert, jetzt haben wir schmerzlich dazu gelernt.

Der Teich stinkt wie eine alte Fischhalle und das Wasser ist total trüb. Nun meine Frage... was können/müssen wir tun?????

Wir vermuten, dass auf dem Teichgrund noch jede Menge tote Tiere liegen. Wie kriegen wir die raus? 

Der erste Rat aus einem Gartencenter war, Wasser zu 1/3 wechseln und mit dem Schlammsauger den Grund reinigen. Ist das korrekt?

Bitte helft uns Wir wollen am nächsten Wochenende starten, da wir den bald kommenden __ Kröten und Fröschen wieder ein nettes Heim bieten wollen.

Vielen Dank vorab und LG
Anke


----------



## axel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Anke 

Das ist ja traurig
Der Tip mit dem Teilwasserwechsel war Richtig .
Ist den viel Laub und Mulm im Teich ?
Wenn gar kein Leben mehr im Teich ist würd alles Wasser herauspumpen  Grundreinigung machen und neu starten .
Wenn Du Kleinstlebewesen  siehst gib denen ne Übergangswohnung  .
Fang erst mal mit dem Teilwasserwechsel an , und sieh nach ob noch Fische leben .
Stell mal ein paar Fotos ein .

Lg
axel


----------



## Jogibärle (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Paula,

tja der liebe Winter, mir sind auch ein paar Fische diesen Winter zugrunde gegangen durch den Frost.
Ich habe seit 2 Wochen meinen Filter laufen mit UV und habe klares Wasser jetzt.

Du kannst nur Wasser wechsel machen wie es Uwe schon öfters erwähnt hat und den Filter anschließen und dann nur hoffen das keine tote Fische nicht noch mehr am Grund liegen.

Mein Teich ist schon seit einem Monat auf!!

Solange der Teich stinkt und dann auch noch nach Fisch, das ist kein gutes Zeichen
Wende dich an KoiUwe oder Rainer, die kennen sich noch besser aus.

grüße Jürgen


----------



## ArnoB (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Paula
Der Tip vom Gartencenter ist sicher richtig. Und wenn ihr schon 1/3 des Wasser aus dem Teich pumpt habt ihr ja auch nur noch ca. 90cm Wasser im Teich und das sollte reichen um den Boden von den toten Tieren zu reinigen. Raushohlen würde ich die toten Tiere mit einem stabilem Kescher den ihr langsam über den Boden zieht. Da ja wie Du sagtst keine Fische mehr am Leben sind braucht ihr auch nicht darauf zu achten die Tiere in Stress zu versetzen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Anglerhose zugelegt und die hat bisher sehr gute Dienste geleistet da ich bei fast jeder Witterung in den Teich steigen kann und Arbeiten ausführen kann die ich vom Rand nicht erreiche. 
MfG Arno


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Servus Anke

Och, das tut mir aber leid 

Was könnt Ihr tun:
Ich würde das Wasser bis auf Armlänge (wegen dem herausfischen) abpumpen.
Wenn sich noch lebende Bewohner darin befinden, genügt der Wasserstand.

Und dann unter vorsichtiger Bedachtnahme die toten Fische etc. herausnehmen. Ich würde dann gleich auch noch den Mulm mit entfernen, aber nicht alles 100%ig. Ein bisserl "Schmutz" würde ich noch drinnen lassen, weil doch die Mikrobiologie sicher noch vorhanden ist.
Also nicht alles Clean machen.

Kannst ja auch gleich eine Inventur machen, wieviele Fische, __ Frösche, __ Kröten etc.
Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Paula (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Axel und Jürgen,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Fische leben keine mehr, da bin ich sicher! Allerdings sind sicherlich auch jede Menge __ Frösche, __ Molche etc. gestorben und die liegen wahrscheinlich am Grund.

Den Teich haben wir von unserem Vorbesitzer geerbt, keine Ahnung, was und wie viel noch am Grund liegt. Bisher hatten wir nie Probleme, Wasserqualität etc. waren immer OK..

Ich mache die Woche mal Fotos und stelle sie ein. Es schwimmt immer noch ein bisschen Eis auf dem Teich und es ist daher noch nicht viel zu sehen.

Danke und LG
Anke


----------



## Jogibärle (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Paula, wenn gar nix mehr lebt, dann tu das ganze Wasser raus und mach den Teich ganz sauber fertig, würde da nicht lang rum machen.
Das Wasser hat bestimmt mega schlechte Wasserwerte, wär weiß wie lang die toten Tiere schon drin sind.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*



Paula schrieb:


> Den Teich haben wir von unserem Vorbesitzer geerbt, keine Ahnung, was und wie viel noch am Grund liegt.



Also wenn das so ist, würde ich auch neu starten, dann weißt du auch was im Teich los ist.


----------



## Annett (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Paula,

was Du beschreibst, kenne ich mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Es gibt hier im Forum noch mehr Themen dazu..... 

Was die genaue Ursache war, läßt sich bei uns allen (die es betroffen hat) nur mutmaßen. 
Wenn ihr das Wasser abpumpt/ausschöpft, dann lasst es bitte durch ein Sieb laufen. Vielleicht leben ja noch einige Libellenlarven und andere Wasserinsekten. 
Für den Neuanfang könntest Du Dir bei einer Totalreinigung einen halben Eimer Mulm an die Seite stellen - frisches Wasser dazu und in der Zwischenzeit kühlt stellen + belüften. Ganz sicher leben noch ein paar Bakterien. 

Außerdem würde ich empfehlen, bei der Neuanlage auf neue Fische zu verzichten. Wenn der Teich geografisch so ungünstig liegt, dass er jetzt erst aufgetaut ist, wäre mir das Risiko zu groß, im nächsten Winter neuen Frostfisch zu haben.
Bei den langen Eisperioden gilt es jeden möglichen Sauerstoffverbrauer einzusparen. Ich für meinen Teil werde im nächsten Herbst dafür sorgen, dass ein großer Teil der Unterwasserpflanzen und absterbenden Pflanzenteile rechtzeitig reduziert wird. Bekommen die Pflanzen nicht genug Licht, veratmen auch sie Sauerstoff, statt ihn zu produzieren. :?


----------



## Paula (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Der Teich ist immer noch nicht ganz aufgetaut... auf der Oberfläche schwimmt zum Teil noch Eis, aber der Geruch ist viel besser und tote Tiere/Fische habe ich auch keine mehr entdeckt.

Aber... juchuuuu  der Teich lebt. Ich habe gerade einen lebenden Molch entdeckt und an den Teichrändern sind diverse __ Schnecken.

Sobald das Eis weg ist, mache ich einen Wassertest und dann sehen wir weiter.

LG
Anke


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Prima Anke !

Dann reicht ja ein Teilwasserwechsel und ne vorsichtige Reinigung des Teichgrundes . Schön das noch Leben im Teich ist

Lg
axel


----------



## Paula (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo zusammen,

der Teich erholt sich langsam. Der Filter läuft seit 2 Tagen und das Wasser wird gaaaaanz langsam klarer. Noch ist zwar kein Grund zu sehen, aber die __ Molche sind wieder zahlreich versammelt und das erste Krötenmännchen hat auch schon wieder den Weg zu uns gefunden.

Ich habe heute die Wasserwerte mit dem sera Test Set getestet mit folgendem Ergebnis:
PH 8,0
GH7
KH5
NH4/NH5 0,0
N02 0,0
N03 0,0
P04 0,1

Die Werte sind identisch mit der letzten Messung im Sommer 08. Ich denke, die Werte sind OK., oder?

Morgen wollen wir vorsichtig den Grund vom Schlamm reinigen (bei 0 Sicht wird das nicht ganz einfach). Müssen wir trotzdem noch einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen? 

Danke vorab und viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Servus Anke

Wie gehts deinem Teich heute 

Ist das Wasser schon klarer geworden


----------



## Paula (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Helmut,

danke der Nachfrage! Dem Teich geht es gut, aber mir tut immer noch alles weh 

Also, kurzer Bericht zur Lage...

Wir haben uns am Samstag einen Teichsauger geliehen und fleissig gestartet. Es war relativ wenig Schlamm am Grund, aber leider noch ein paar tote __ Frösche und __ Kröten. Der Wasserstand ist beim saugen ca. 1/3 gefallen und wir mussten nicht extra Wasser abpumpem. 

Endlich sind wir auch an die Seerose gekommen. Die hat unser Vorbesitzer leider ohne Topf eingesetzt :crazy und das Ergebnis ist auf einem der Bilder zu sehen (das Biest hatte ca. 70kg incl. Steine und Lehm). Wir haben sie komplett rausgeholt und ca. 1/4 davon wieder eingesetzt. Den Rest haben wir bis gestern am Teich liegen lassen.

Wasser ist wieder aufgefüllt und in den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich fleissig gepflanzt (natürlich in Körbe ;-)) __ Nadelkraut, schmaler __ Rohrkolben, Wassernuss (nicht im Korb), Wasserschwertlilie, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel und diverse Sauerstoffpflanzen. Wen es interessiert... in Rheinkies gemischt mit Teichgranulat. Es war eine höllen Arbeit, die Erde von den Pflanzen abzuwaschen :evil

Das Wasser wird immer klarer und einen Wassertest mache ich am Wochenende. 2 Erdkrötenmännchen, ca. 30-40 __ Molche und diverse __ Teichläufer fühlen sich pudelwohl.

Jetzt müssen wir uns noch um den Teichboden kümmern... der Vorbesitzer hat nix auf die blanke Folie gepackt. Jetzt wo die Seerose fehlt und das Wasser klar ist, sieht man nur schwarze Folie :evil

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Rat was wir da am besten machen können?

Danke und LG
Anke


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Anke.

Versucht es doch mal mit Sand auf dem Teichboden.... wenn er reativ eben ist, rutscht der Sand auch nicht so schnell auf eine Stelle zusammen.

Sollten Euch nackte Schrägen stören, wären Ufermatte auf der Folie eine Lösung. Auf denen hält auch der Sand dann etwas besser.


----------



## Paula (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin es mal wieder 

Der Teich stinkt nicht mehr, der Boden ist gereinigt, 1/3 Wasser sind getauscht und diverse Pflanzen sind neu eingesetzt.

Das Wasser ist so klar wie noch nie und man kann bis auf den Grund gucken. Die __ Molche und __ Schnecken fühlen sich super wohl und paaren sich fleissig  Unsere __ Kröten sind leider wieder ausgezogen und haben sich einen Teich in der Nachbarschaft zum laichen gesucht (davon gibt es bei uns in der Siedlung genug). 

Trotzdem macht mir unser Sorgenkind Teich immer noch Probleme...
Wir verlieren jeden Tag ca. 2cm Wasser und müssen ständig nachfüllen (Leitungswasser). Ein Loch halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen, ich denke es verdunstet, da die Teichoberfläche noch kahl ist und der Teich fast den ganzen Tag Sonne bekommt. Kann das sein?

Zum anderen sind die Wasserwerte nicht so gut (zumindest waren sie im letzten Jahr anders). Ich teste regelmäßig mit dem sera Teststet und zur Prüfung habe ich am Wochenende einen Test im Gartencenter durchführen lassen (sind mit meinen Werten fast identisch).
Was haltet Ihr davon:

PH 8,7
KH 7
GH 10
No2 0
No3 0,5
NH4 0,5
NH3 0,5
Po4 0,1

Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe!

LG
Anke


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Anke.

Kannst Du mal ein aktuelles Foto einstellen (Teich) und das Leitungswasser ebenfalls durchmessen.
Vermutlich kommen Nitrat und Phosphat von dort. 

Hast Du auch Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt? Die könnten Dir das Ammonium auf dem kurzen Weg entfernen.


----------



## Paula (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Annett,

ein paar Bilder von der aktuellen Situation... sind allerdings auch schon wieder ca. 2 Wochen alt.

Die Pflanzen sind alle in Körben und zusätzlich habe ich ohne Ende Unterwasserpflanzen (Sauerstoffpflanzen) eingesetzt. Im Gartencenter haben sie mir zusätzlich noch eine Aquariumpflanze empfohlen, die kurzfristig helfen soll (Caromba oder so ähnlich) 

Das Leitungswasser teste ich in den nächsten Tagen mal.... ich will zwar keinen Regen , aber der wäre zum auffüllen wahrscheinlich besser!

LG Anke


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Servus Anke



> Wir verlieren jeden Tag ca. 2cm Wasser und müssen ständig nachfüllen (Leitungswasser). Ein Loch halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen, ich denke es verdunstet, da die Teichoberfläche noch kahl ist und der Teich fast den ganzen Tag Sonne bekommt. Kann das sein?


Ja, daß ist so bei dieser Wetterlage. Sonne und Wind können für erheblichen Wasserverlust/Verdunstung sorgen.

Dein Teich ist sehr schön geworden , nur mehr Sumpfpflanzen am Teichrand könnte er noch vertragen


----------



## Paula (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hoffe das es Wind und Wetter ist, ein Loch kann ich jetzt gar nicht gebrauchen 

Sumpfpflanzen habe ich ein paar gesetzt, mehr geht leider nicht, da der Rand extrem schmal ist und ich momentan nur Pflanzkörbe setzen will. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich ziemlich blöde angelegt. Ausserdem möchte ich momentan nicht so sehr an den Steinen am Rand basteln, da die __ Molche sich darin tümmeln 

Mir gefällt der Teich so gar nicht, mal sehen, ob ich es irgendwann mit Ufermatten schöner gestalten kann. 

LG Anke


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich stinkt... brauche dringend Rat*

Hallo Anke.

Füll mal eine Schale/Eimer mit Wasser und stelle es so neben den Teich, dass keiner daraus trinken kann.
Ist die Verdunstung außerhalb des Teiches gleich hoch oder höher, hast Du kein Loch. 

Verschwindet im Teich mehr Wasser, wirst Du wohl oder übel auf die Suche gehen müssen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446
Bei uns verschwindet in beiden Teichen derzeit ebenfalls massiv Wasser. Am alten Teich zweifelte ich auch schon an der Dichtheit der Folie. Allerdings verliert der neue Teich in 5km Entfernung fast genauso viel Wasser. 
Beim alten ist die Kapillarsperre zum Teil wieder von Dochten übersät, welche ich nach und nach beseitigen werden.


----------

